# Sisters of Battle: The Living Saint



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey everone. I was playing Soulstorm and I in the SoB, there was a unit called "The Living Saint", and I'm not to familiar with that unit, so first I want to know if it exists, and what is its specialty(ies). I'm not asking for its statistics, just verbal answers. Thanks everyone.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Its a Sister's Of Battle special character. There have been a few living saints through the ages, but only one is mentioned in the back of the codex. She pretty much is a powered up cannoness with a jump pack with a bunch of extra rules. One of them is that she comes back to life if she passes a test or something like that. Pretty cool character, never used her ion the table top though.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Saint Celestine to be precise. The way she is modelled in soulstorm with wings is not how she is modelled in the actual game as standard. http://uk.games-workshop.com/witchhunters/gallery/21/
Here is GW's depiction. It's nice but really needs wings to be brought into its own.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

My friend at my club has created her with wings she looks ace. She is very unfair she basicly can not be killed she is 40k vershion of the green knight.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

yeah, and that little flame power she has in the comp game im guessing is supposed to represent the flamer she counts as having (or is it heavy flamer?).


----------



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

Alexander_67 said:


> Saint Celestine to be precise. The way she is modelled in soulstorm with wings is not how she is modelled in the actual game as standard. http://uk.games-workshop.com/witchhunters/gallery/21/
> Here is GW's depiction. It's nice but really needs wings to be brought into its own.



Ah, then I've seen her a bunch if she dosen't have those wings. Well, thanks Alex


----------



## patrickgamer (Mar 18, 2008)

Is she available for DH?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

For a witch hunters based army only


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

she is unfair


----------



## striking scorpion (Nov 11, 2007)

she is a ausm stat line


----------

